# The Dude at GNC



## darkt (May 15, 2005)

the guy at gnc told me to take testosterone supplements to get mass. i just slowly backed out of the store and ran to my car. i dont wana take steroid but this guy said that it wasnt like a real steroid. what was he talkin about.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

I quickly backed out of this thread and ran away like a bitch.


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 15, 2005)

darkt said:
			
		

> i just slowly backed out of the store and ran to my car.



 funny, i do the same thing when i find myself in the ice cream isle at the grocery...


----------



## Du (May 15, 2005)

darkt said:
			
		

> the guy at gnc told me to take testosterone supplements to get mass. i just slowly backed out of the store and ran to my car. i dont wana take steroid but this guy said that it wasnt like a real steroid. what was he talkin about.


Prolly trib.


----------



## derekisdman (May 15, 2005)

I would like to get a job at gnc and give the place a good name.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2005)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> I would like to get a job at gnc and give the place a good name.


You mean you would charge customers a more reasonable price?


----------



## musclepump (May 15, 2005)

I won't work at GNC or be a general personal trainer at any Bally's because I refuse to sell supplements on commission. It's a shame I'd have to sell Nitro-Tech to keep a job and get promoted... fuck that. So, I stick to my freelancing.


----------



## darkt (May 16, 2005)

so umm what was this guy talkin bout.


----------



## Doublebase (May 16, 2005)

I used to work at GNC when I was in highschool.  It was an awesome job.  I would have like 2 customers a night.  I could do my homework, read, have people stop by to hang out.  It was great.  The only busy day was gold card Tuesday.  Now its the whole week I think.  I have to go there today cause I'm out of protein powder and I do not have time to wait for a shipment.


----------



## Pirate! (May 16, 2005)

darkt said:
			
		

> so umm what was this guy talkin bout.


Why didn't you ask him instead of running? You should know what he was talking about better than us--YOU were there. Were you on acid or paranoid? WTF were you scared of?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 16, 2005)

it might have been ...  *whispers* steroids... SHHH! AHHH!!! RUN!!!


----------



## flamezofthehart (May 16, 2005)

*if i worked at gnc*

i would fuck all the good looking chicks that came n there ...but hell i do that any where im at


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2005)

darkt said:
			
		

> so umm what was this guy talkin bout.


 Pro-hormones maybe?


----------



## patricio223 (May 16, 2005)

gnc is so bad... i was in there looking at some protein powder and the arab guy si saying "oh you want to get ripped? this make you ripped.! i give you special price, 40% off!"


----------



## Doublebase (May 16, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> i would fuck all the good looking chicks that came n there ...but hell i do that any where im at


----------



## Doublebase (May 16, 2005)

patricio223 said:
			
		

> gnc is so bad... i was in there looking at some protein powder and the arab guy si saying "oh you want to get ripped? this make you ripped.! i give you special price, 40% off!"



I believe it.  I was walking into one the other day and the clerk there was outside smoking a cig.


----------



## seven11 (May 16, 2005)

heheh they were charging me 46$ for 6lbs of protein i just laughed and left the store


----------



## gococksDJS (May 16, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Were you on acid or paranoid? WTF were you scared of?


 isn't acid anabolic?


----------



## Tskull (May 16, 2005)

Do good looking chics go into GNC.......Or are commenting on the 13 yr old mall rat chics.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 16, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> i would fuck all the good looking chicks that came n there ...but hell i do that any where im at




Let me guess.....you work for Jenny Craig????


----------



## Pirate! (May 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> isn't acid anabolic?


If you trip hard enough you can watch yourself grow....and shrink....and grow again. It comes in waves, man.


----------



## musclepump (May 16, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> If you trip hard enough you can watch yourself grow....and shrink....and grow again. It comes in waves, man.


 I know some funny stories about acid users... poor people...


----------



## gococksDJS (May 16, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> If you trip hard enough you can watch yourself grow....and shrink....and grow again. It comes in waves, man.


 hahaha, what a great response.


----------



## derekisdman (May 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You mean you would charge customers a more reasonable price?


nope - tell them to leave the store and visit bulknutrion.com ;p


----------



## flamezofthehart (May 17, 2005)

if you want 2 know if good looking chicks go 2 gnc  get off yur lazy ass an go down there an look   an yes if your good looking enough like i am you can score plenty of good looking chicks that r 18 an up at the mall  i score just jogging down the fuckin street an if you doubt it bring your fuckin money an ill show you  if any one has the right 2 say anything lame about what i said its the guy who started this thread   an ill say it again  IF I WORKED AT GNC ID FUCK ALL THE GOOD LOOKING CHICS THAT CAME N THERE  AN ITS A GIVEN THAT THEY WOULD ALL B OVER 18  2 BAD MOTHER FUCKER YOUR NOT N FRONT OF ME OH YEAH BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH I LIVE N SNYDER TEXAS


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 17, 2005)




----------



## TriZZle305 (May 17, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

>


  hmm 2 posts..


----------



## musclepump (May 17, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> if you want 2 know if good looking chicks go 2 gnc get off yur lazy ass an go down there an look an yes if your good looking enough like i am you can score plenty of good looking chicks that r 18 an up at the mall i score just jogging down the fuckin street an if you doubt it bring your fuckin money an ill show you if any one has the right 2 say anything lame about what i said its the guy who started this thread an ill say it again IF I WORKED AT GNC ID FUCK ALL THE GOOD LOOKING CHICS THAT CAME N THERE AN ITS A GIVEN THAT THEY WOULD ALL B OVER 18 2 BAD MOTHER FUCKER YOUR NOT N FRONT OF ME OH YEAH BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH I LIVE N SNYDER TEXAS


 Have punctuation marks been outlawed?


----------



## kicka19 (May 17, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> if you want 2 know if good looking chicks go 2 gnc  get off yur lazy ass an go down there an look   an yes if your good looking enough like i am you can score plenty of good looking chicks that r 18 an up at the mall  i score just jogging down the fuckin street an if you doubt it bring your fuckin money an ill show you  if any one has the right 2 say anything lame about what i said its the guy who started this thread   an ill say it again  IF I WORKED AT GNC ID FUCK ALL THE GOOD LOOKING CHICS THAT CAME N THERE  AN ITS A GIVEN THAT THEY WOULD ALL B OVER 18  2 BAD MOTHER FUCKER YOUR NOT N FRONT OF ME OH YEAH BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH I LIVE N SNYDER TEXAS




no no no no no    honestly was that nessesary?


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> if you want 2 know if good looking chicks go 2 gnc  get off yur lazy ass an go down there an look   an yes if your good looking enough like i am you can score plenty of good looking chicks that r 18 an up at the mall  i score just jogging down the fuckin street an if you doubt it bring your fuckin money an ill show you  if any one has the right 2 say anything lame about what i said its the guy who started this thread   an ill say it again  IF I WORKED AT GNC ID FUCK ALL THE GOOD LOOKING CHICS THAT CAME N THERE  AN ITS A GIVEN THAT THEY WOULD ALL B OVER 18  2 BAD MOTHER FUCKER YOUR NOT N FRONT OF ME OH YEAH BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH I LIVE N SNYDER TEXAS


----------



## Tha Don (May 18, 2005)

darkt said:
			
		

> what was he talkin about.


why don't you go back and ask him? i mean how are any of us meant to know what he was talking about, you were the one that spoke to him!


----------



## Flex (May 18, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH I LIVE N SNYDER TEXAS



What street, please?


----------



## Flex (May 18, 2005)

alls i know is, there's Jr. in hs who's a VERY young and inexperienced kid.

He always comes up to me and asks me "what should i get from GNC"....or...."some kid told me theres steroids in ripped fuel" blah blah

At first i tried to tell him where he was mislead, but now the shit is just getting old and frustrating


----------



## Tha Don (May 18, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> What street, please?


haha, flex is on his way! fire up the jetpacks..


----------



## flamezofthehart (May 18, 2005)

*hear me an hear me good*

hey mother fucker its martha ann blvd  you dont need no street they know who i am n this town  come on down here an tell me 2 my face i hustle up on 13 yr olds  ill beat your ass 3 ways 2 sunday  an i dont give a fuck how big you r


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> i hustle up on 13 yr olds



 
 
What year did you drop out of elementary school?


----------



## flamezofthehart (May 18, 2005)

you know its sorry low down coward mother fuckers like you that makes me meaner than a motherfucker  i dont know any man  an i say any man thats worth their salt that wouldnt get mad  when some lame ass mother fucker like you implies they r down at the mall husling up on 13 yr olds   hell you dont even know me   goddamn i hate people   fuck you an if i ever c you i will fuck you  thats all im gonna say  im mad as a motherfucker


----------



## Dante (May 18, 2005)

who did you say you want to fuck?


----------



## bigss75 (May 18, 2005)

This guy is hilarious. Keep it coming.


----------



## musclepump (May 18, 2005)

I'm still waiting for some fucking punctuation. You know, so I can actually understand what he's saying.


----------



## darkt (May 18, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> why don't you go back and ask him? i mean how are any of us meant to know what he was talking about, you were the one that spoke to him!




he said it wasnt steroids. It was a supplement that enduces the body to produce more testosterone then normal to increse muscle mass. he said steroids are testosterone injecting into the body while this is testosterone created by the body its like couple times more then normal instead of having the body filled with fake testosterone thats couple of hundret times more then normal. he said that since all that testosterone is in the body the body stops makin its own thats why you have the funky side effects. while this is promoting more natural testosterone. 

it still sounds funky to me


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> hey mother fucker its martha ann blvd  you dont need no street they know who i am n this town  come on down here an tell me 2 my face i hustle up on 13 yr olds  ill beat your ass 3 ways 2 sunday  an i dont give a fuck how big you r


Rodriguez boxing gym, phoenix Az..come on down.....If I were you I'd lower the testosterone cycle you are on. Bring some ID I don't want to beat up a high school kid


----------



## Tskull (May 19, 2005)

You might want to go to the DR and get that nerve checked out that I just touched.


----------



## Tskull (May 19, 2005)

With all of the girls you are picking up at the mall, will you have time to screw me. I'm not into quickies, junior.


----------



## Doublebase (May 19, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> you know its sorry low down coward mother fuckers like you that makes me meaner than a motherfucker  i dont know any man  an i say any man thats worth their salt that wouldnt get mad  when some lame ass mother fucker like you implies they r down at the mall husling up on 13 yr olds   hell you dont even know me   goddamn i hate people   fuck you an if i ever c you i will fuck you  thats all im gonna say  im mad as a motherfucker


----------



## Tskull (May 19, 2005)

Flamez......There is nobody here on this board  that is  impressed by the fact, that you are such a Bad ass ladies man with out a sense of humor.


----------



## flamezofthehart (May 19, 2005)

*put up r shut up*

ok mr tfat ass an mr double chin  ill post a pic of me that i will take tommorow an you post yours an lets ask the women on this site 2 give us their oppinion   ill wager that the 2 of you r no more than 2 fat fucks that cant get no pussy  now if im wrong ill eat my words  an if any one else that ran their mouth at me with out cause feels froggy lets c what you look like an let the ladies decide    A PICTURE IS WORTH A 1000 WORDS  cherrio motherfucker


----------



## flamezofthehart (May 19, 2005)

*put up r shut up*

ill check back tomorrow around 4 oclock 2 c if you can walk the walk  no more words of vanity  letc c it


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> ill check back tomorrow around 4 oclock 2 c if you can *walk the walk  *  no more words of vanity  letc c it


Here we go again.............


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 19, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> hey mother fucker its martha ann blvd you dont need no street they know who i am n this town come on down here an tell me 2 my face i hustle up on 13 yr olds ill beat your ass 3 ways 2 sunday an i dont give a fuck how big you r


... Lol... 'size' issues? Chill out bro, and stop saying, "oh, Id bang every chick that'd walk in here"... No, you really wouldnt. No self-respecting girl would EVER want to EVEN TALK TO A PERSON WITH THE MIND OF A 7 YEAR OLD.


----------



## darkt (May 19, 2005)

i think hes taking ROIDS those are defenite signs of roid rage. chill out there man.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 19, 2005)

I have to dissagree with you on that one, hes too much of a panty-waste to juice... and hes wasting too much money on penicillin to keep his weiner from falling off, cuz hes "bangin every chick that walks into GNC"

In any case, "flamesoftheheart", chill bro, aint no big deal. You gotta go off like you some hot stuff, dude, it aint about ego... So, lesson to learn here is, ill beat you like a red-headed step child any day of the week, and then NEVER GO TO GNC AGAIN BECAUSE IT SUCKS HUGE TOE. Nuff said? Lol... j/k, but seriously to the dude that started this thread, dont go to GNC no more.


----------



## Tskull (May 20, 2005)

Flamez, If you would just take your afternoon nap like a good boy you would  be a lot less cranky in the evening. 

In all seriousness, there are plenty of good companies on the web that will sell you sup's at a good price. And if you want to know what works and what does'nt just ask people here on the board.


----------



## darkt (May 20, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I have to dissagree with you on that one, hes too much of a panty-waste to juice... and hes wasting too much money on penicillin to keep his weiner from falling off, cuz hes "bangin every chick that walks into GNC"
> 
> In any case, "flamesoftheheart", chill bro, aint no big deal. You gotta go off like you some hot stuff, dude, it aint about ego... So, lesson to learn here is, ill beat you like a red-headed step child any day of the week, and then NEVER GO TO GNC AGAIN BECAUSE IT SUCKS HUGE TOE. Nuff said? Lol... j/k, but seriously to the dude that started this thread, dont go to GNC no more.




oh most defenetly i already order stuff from bulknutrition which was like 50% cheaper then GNc damn bitches trying to steal my money. and the information from this place is far greater then what the dude's there will tell me


----------



## Doublebase (May 20, 2005)

I will bet you that I'm better looking then you.  Post your pics.  Here are mine.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v111/Doublebase/


----------



## flamezofthehart (May 20, 2005)

*just as i said*

beat me like a red headed stranger    i wager your another fat fuck like them an i knew none of you clowns that jump on me would walk the walk   lol  nah its a whole nuther story when some one turns the tables on you an fucks with you  i mean wheres your fucking sence of humor  i know this  im way better looking than you clowns an i get way more pussy  lol  not only did God make me a good lookin mother fucker but he also made me a wise mother fucker  like i said earlier where ever i go  any where   an i say any where   a chick will hit on me an thats every fuckin single time i leave my house   an if you doubt it  scrape up yur money an come c for your self first hand  lol i should go 2 hollywood im so damn good lookin  lol  any way ill leave you clowns with this  no matter what gym i go 2 there will always b some 300 pound fat fuck walk up 2 me an ask me how much  can i bench  an before i can answer they will follow up an tell me they can bench 500 r so pounds an they r n training for this r that strenght contest   i just laugh an say how many chicks hit on you 2 day   you would think i threw holy water on them  lol  oh yeah double base you forgot 2 include the pics  you  clown  lol any way you all take care  dont take your chick with you 2 gnc  you never know  i might b there  lol  cherrio motherfuckers


----------



## tucker01 (May 20, 2005)

God also made you a stupid mother fucker


----------



## flamezofthehart (May 20, 2005)

*another clown*

oh yeah that was a real fucking wise thing 2 say


----------



## darkt (May 20, 2005)

lets just ignore him and he'll go away.


----------



## Tskull (May 20, 2005)

Darkt,
 Also check bodybuilding.com, sometimes you can get good deals there and also drugstore.com.


----------



## musclepump (May 20, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> beat me like a red headed stranger i wager your another fat fuck like them an i knew none of you clowns that jump on me would walk the walk lol nah its a whole nuther story when some one turns the tables on you an fucks with you i mean wheres your fucking sence of humor i know this im way better looking than you clowns an i get way more pussy lol not only did God make me a good lookin mother fucker but he also made me a wise mother fucker like i said earlier where ever i go any where an i say any where a chick will hit on me an thats every fuckin single time i leave my house an if you doubt it scrape up yur money an come c for your self first hand lol i should go 2 hollywood im so damn good lookin lol any way ill leave you clowns with this no matter what gym i go 2 there will always b some 300 pound fat fuck walk up 2 me an ask me how much can i bench an before i can answer they will follow up an tell me they can bench 500 r so pounds an they r n training for this r that strenght contest i just laugh an say how many chicks hit on you 2 day you would think i threw holy water on them lol oh yeah double base you forgot 2 include the pics you clown lol any way you all take care dont take your chick with you 2 gnc you never know i might b there lol cherrio motherfuckers


 He can't spell, he can't use punctuation, he can't type in a complete sentence. This has got to the be stupidest mother fucker to ever post on this board. Wow. I'm impressed at the ineptness of people like this.


----------



## Twigz (May 20, 2005)

Does your mother know that you are on the computer again flammer?


----------



## Dante (May 20, 2005)

he's prob 13, i cant believe anyone is even responding to him..


----------



## darkt (May 20, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> Darkt,
> Also check bodybuilding.com, sometimes you can get good deals there and also drugstore.com.






Thanks Man


----------



## nunya53 (May 20, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> ok mr tfat ass an mr double chin ill post a pic of me that i will take tommorow...


I can't wait to see how impressive you are....Where is the pic you promised?


Well, I haven't been on the board for a week...looks like you kids have been having fun.

Nunya


----------



## U4E8 (May 21, 2005)

As for your question.pick up any bodybuilding mag. and you'll find a thousand "natural testosterone" products dieing to tell you what they are."the guy at GNC" told me about T-bomb 2 by MHP and I am currently taking it.So far the stuff is kinda crazy.It's the first time I've felt those pumps that make me feel like my veins are going to erupt.I noticed a difference in vascularity and pump by the 3rd or 4th day.But I'm also 30yrs old.Do some checking into it and don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## bigss75 (May 21, 2005)

This thread has won the most uses for the word motherfucker. This whole thread is a joke. Im suprised this dude hasnt been banned yet


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 21, 2005)

OH, Darkt, bro, check this stuff out, I dig it a lot! http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1618 Yeah, dude, this is a good deal too. And, if you dont want to buy that much, theres a 100 grammer for $6! Like I said, this stuff is the way to go.

Oh, and by the way, FOTH, if God made you so wise, why do you keep saying mother-f-er? I dont know ANY intelligent people that use that word that often... Maybe you should learn to read, and pick up a thesaurus... Theyre pretty cool. Have a good day, bro.


----------



## darkt (May 21, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> OH, Darkt, bro, check this stuff out, I dig it a lot! http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1618 Yeah, dude, this is a good deal too. And, if you dont want to buy that much, theres a 100 grammer for $6! Like I said, this stuff is the way to go.




for creatine i am taking TwinLab Creatine Nitrate Fuel. when i finish with that ill try this out. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## flamezofthehart (May 22, 2005)

*Last but not Least*

Tskull "Do good looking chics go into GNC.......Or are commenting on the 13 yr old mall rat chics."   

This is what started all the shit...now if we look close here this guy has asked a question ...no he has asked 2 questions...i dont know about you but from where i stand this guy has 13 yr old girls on his mind an he sure is aware where they hang out...makes you wonder

BiggerNstronger "Let me guess.....you work for Jenny Craig????"

where did this come from...this guy must b on the jenny craig diet an it was the first thing that came 2 his mind...FOOD

Trizzel 305 " hmm 2 posts.."  

im guessing that this guy needs 2 see a lot of your bullshit 2 approve...i guess the more you posts the more you know what your talking about

musclepump "Have punctuation marks been outlawed?" 

i wonder if this guy corrects ever one that he talks 2...an 2 think this fuckin world is full of morons like him

flex "What street, please?" 

what the fuck can i say about this guy him an musclepump must b n2 each other...no explenation needed here  lol

flex "alls i know is, there's Jr. in hs who's a VERY young and inexperienced kid.
He always comes up to me and asks me "what should i get from GNC"....or...."some kid told me theres steroids in ripped fuel" blah blah
At first i tried to tell him where he was mislead, but now the shit is just getting old and frustrating"

why bother them any futher with your bullshit i told you the steet come tell me 2 my face

young d "haha, flex is on his way! fire up the jetpacks.." 

i bet you dont win 2 many bets

Doublebase "What year did you drop out of elementary school?" 

now this guy is a real winner..every one knows you cant drop out of elementry school...the law wont even let you do that  its high scool mother fucker  get it right

Dante "who did you say you want to fuck?" 

all the good lookin chicks that came into gnc

bigss75 "This guy is hilarious. Keep it coming." 

i am something special arnt i

musclepump "I'm still waiting for some fucking punctuation. You know, so I can actually understand what he's saying." 

this motherfucker still thinks this is english an spelling 101 an ohhhhh he is waiting  lol fuck you mother fucker an the horse you rode n on

Formanrules "Rodriguez boxing gym, phoenix Az..come on down.....If I were you I'd lower the testosterone cycle you are on. Bring some ID I don't want to beat up a high school kid."

fuck boxing its ufc all the way you fuckin dickhead  what can i say   ohhhhhhh you got me scared  lol

Tskull "You might want to go to the DR and get that nerve checked out that I just touched. With all of the girls you are picking up at the mall, will you have time to screw me. I'm not into quickies, junior."

 i sure would like 2 meet this motherfucker face 2 face

Tskull "Flamez......There is nobody here on this board that is impressed by the fact, that you are such a Bad ass ladies man with out a sense of humor."  

what can i say here...i c nothing funny 2 what you implied 2 me an as far as all the rest go birds of the feather flock 2 gather...those that took up with you an jumped on me must b like you...an 2 think there r many like you out there...We r Fucked

min0 lee "Here we go again............." 

there is no WE in You

FishOrCutBait "... Lol... 'size' issues? Chill out bro, and stop saying, "oh, Id bang every chick that'd walk in here"... No, you really wouldnt. No self-respecting girl would EVER want to EVEN TALK TO A PERSON WITH THE MIND OF A 7 YEAR OLD." 

shut the fuck up an sit down you havent a fucking clue what i do an no mother fucker asked you any way...like you get any self respecting pussy...lol your a fucking clown woith out a circus

darkt "i think hes taking ROIDS those are defenite signs of roid rage. chill out there man." 

hey stupid if some one said 2 you your picking up 13yr old girls down at the mall would it make you mad...no i guess not cause you proubly do

FishOrCutBait "I have to dissagree with you on that one, hes too much of a panty-waste to juice... and hes wasting too much money on penicillin to keep his weiner from falling off, cuz hes "bangin every chick that walks into GNC"
In any case, "flamesoftheheart", chill bro, aint no big deal. You gotta go off like you some hot stuff, dude, it aint about ego... So, lesson to learn here is, ill beat you like a red-headed step child any day of the week, and then NEVER GO TO GNC AGAIN BECAUSE IT SUCKS HUGE TOE. Nuff said? Lol... j/k, but seriously to the dude that started this thread, dont go to GNC no more." 

i wager you get your ass kicked a lot

Doublebase "I will bet you that I'm better looking then you. Post your pics. Here are mine."  

this says it all...lol

IainDaniel "God also made you a stupid mother fucker"

compared 2 God yes im stupid...compared 2 you im god

darkt "lets just ignore him and he'll go away." 

im going 2 go away no matter what you do stupid

musclepump "He can't spell, he can't use punctuation, he can't type in a complete sentence. This has got to the be stupidest mother fucker to ever post on this board. Wow. I'm impressed at the ineptness of people like this." 

you r a real loser...i wager your a fag

Twigz "Does your mother know that you are on the computer again flammer?" 

what can i say...lol...Goddamn where do these morons all come from

Dante "he's prob 13, i cant believe anyone is even responding to him.."

including even you...what a fuckin loser

Nunya53 "I can't wait to see how impressive you are....Where is the pic you promised?" 

where did i say promise...if you will read i said i would go straight up with them one on one they didnt accept...but hey since you opened your mouth why dont you take me up on my challenge...you an me post a pic we take the same day an let the chicks decide who is the best looking...so do you feel lucky punk

bigss75 "This thread has won the most uses for the word motherfucker. This whole thread is a joke. Im suprised this dude hasnt been banned yet" 

no your the fuckin joke you an all the other clowns


FishOrCutBait "Oh, and by the way, FOTH, if God made you so wise, why do you keep saying mother-f-er? I dont know ANY intelligent people that use that word that often... Maybe you should learn to read, and pick up a thesaurus... Theyre pretty cool. Have a good day, bro." 

i say it cause i can you motherfucker...thats correct you dont know any one that is intelligent...i can read you dumbass im reading your bullshit...an what did people do before the bible was ever published...your a class A grade A fucking moron...AN I ALWAYS HAVE A GREAT DAY  LOOK GOOD FEEL GOOD   CHERRIO MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

Flamez I missed you,did mommy take comp. time away for awhile.

I never implied that you we're picking up little girls,you just took it that way.

Once again a sense of humor can go along way......


----------



## flamezofthehart (May 22, 2005)

*where have i been you ask*

ive been down at the gnc fucking all the good lookin chicks  cherrio motherfucker


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2005)

Learn to use the quotation wrap tag OC


----------



## nunya53 (May 22, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> Nunya53 "I can't wait to see how impressive you are....Where is the pic you promised?"
> 
> where did i say promise...if you will read i said i would go straight up with them one on one they didnt accept...but hey since you opened your mouth why dont you take me up on my challenge...you an me post a pic we take the same day an let the chicks decide who is the best looking...so do you feel lucky punk


Here is where....from page 1 of this nonsense.



			
				flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> ill post a pic of me that i will take tommorow


I suppose you didn't ACTUALLY promise, but you implied you would....I can't believe I am responding to the prepubescent punk.

From your grammer, I take it you are a Brit...am I right?

Where do you find time to do all your hoes AND smack us down? Maybe I need lessons in time management.....

Nunya


----------



## bigss75 (May 22, 2005)

I seriously don't believe why the hell this guy is still around. You haven't posted anything productive and all you have manged to do is piss everyone off. Just some kid who is a big fish in small pond.


----------



## Doublebase (May 23, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> every one knows you cant drop out of elementry school...the law wont even let you do that  its high scool mother fucker  get it right



This guy can't even spell school


----------



## Doublebase (May 23, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> ok mr tfat ass an mr double chin  ill post a pic of me that i will take tommorow an you post yours an lets ask the women on this site 2 give us their oppinion   ill wager that the 2 of you r no more than 2 fat fucks that cant get no pussy  now if im wrong ill eat my words  an if any one else that ran their mouth at me with out cause feels froggy lets c what you look like an let the ladies decide    A PICTURE IS WORTH A 1000 WORDS  cherrio motherfucker



Your the one who said post pics.  I do so and you make fun of me for it.  We still haven't seen any pics of your ugly ass.  So STFU.  Fat kid picked last in gym class.


----------



## flamezofthehart (May 23, 2005)

*i rest my case*

i want all you people 2 click on the http he gave you 2 see his pics...lol this is what i got...


 Photobucket Home  Sign Up | Upgrade | HTML Practice | Recent | Search | Log In  

Album: Doublebase - 0 pics  

by the way stupid  im cut 2 the bone...you can see all my vains even in my legs...lol...goddamn im good lookin...lol...yippi ki ya motherfuckers


----------



## Doublebase (May 23, 2005)

Doublebase doesn't have any pics.  The sub folders in doublebase album contain the pictures.  Click on the one that says personal.  It should work.  Maybe I did something wrong.  There should also be pics of my pets and my car.  Now lets see your veiny legs.


----------



## Doublebase (May 23, 2005)

http://photobucket.com/albums/v111/Doublebase/


----------



## Doublebase (May 23, 2005)

Did that link work?  Is this kid that stupid that he couldn't figure out to click on the sub folders?  Or are they not coming up?


----------



## Tom84 (May 23, 2005)

oh my god how pointless is this thread. Flamez u really are possibly the biggest loser Ive ever seen on any of the bodybuilding forums Im on. No it really wouldnt irritate me if someone made a passing reference about 13 year old girls because it would be so ridiculous unrealistic and pathetic to bother commenting back to and the comment wasn't even directed at you.
 And WTF are u talking about threatening to kick peoples ass over the internet u couldnt be a bigger loser if you tried. Is this how u act with everyone. Boasting over the internet about how good looking u r to a board that im betting is 95% male and then accusing other people of being fags after go figure. Mate u really are the biggest loser ive seen you cant even respond intelligently to anyone's comments all your replies did was make u look more ridiculous because you have an iq of a seven year old. And why are u quoting bruce willis.
  U Upset u dont have any friends? 

And to actually answer the thread GNC sucks. He probably meant natural test boosters ie trib, ZMA both of which wont really do very much if your looking for significant gains.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Man, I got piss on my shorts.  I mean, fuck.


----------



## david (May 23, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I won't work at GNC or be a general personal trainer at any Bally's because I refuse to sell supplements on commission. It's a shame I'd have to sell Nitro-Tech to keep a job and get promoted... fuck that. So, I stick to my freelancing.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> you can see all my vains even in my legs...lol...goddamn im good lookin...lol...yippi ki ya motherfuckers




*Actually those are called varicose veins.*


----------



## Tskull (May 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> *Actually those are called varicose veins.*



Damn that is scary as hell.


----------



## JimDugba (Jun 21, 2005)

Does anyone find it ironic that his name is "Flamez"?

By the way those pics made me throw up.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> by the way stupid im cut 2 the bone...you can see all my vains even in my legs...lol...goddamn im good lookin...lol...yippi ki ya motherfuckers


really?? IM IMPRESSED, HERE, HAVE A MIRROR AND SOME VASELINE!!! Im sure you can figure out what to do with that.


----------



## chris2489 (Jun 21, 2005)

stay away from GNC they are a rip off.


----------



## PTYP (Jun 22, 2005)

flamezofthehart said:
			
		

> if you want 2 know if good looking chicks go 2 gnc  get off yur lazy ass an go down there an look   an yes if your good looking enough like i am you can score plenty of good looking chicks that r 18 an up at the mall  i score just jogging down the fuckin street an if you doubt it bring your fuckin money an ill show you  if any one has the right 2 say anything lame about what i said its the guy who started this thread   an ill say it again  IF I WORKED AT GNC ID FUCK ALL THE GOOD LOOKING CHICS THAT CAME N THERE  AN ITS A GIVEN THAT THEY WOULD ALL B OVER 18  2 BAD MOTHER FUCKER YOUR NOT N FRONT OF ME OH YEAH BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH I LIVE N SNYDER TEXAS





I lived in Snyder, TX for a while, there are no good looking women there


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 22, 2005)

PTYP said:
			
		

> I lived in Snyder, TX for a while, there are no good looking women there


Props


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2005)

I had a choice of getting vitamins/herbs and there was a GNC and a grocery store.... I went to the grocery store!


----------



## PTYP (Jun 22, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> I had a choice of getting vitamins/herbs and there was a GNC and a grocery store.... I went to the grocery store!




Thats awesome


----------



## musclepump (Jun 22, 2005)

Good stuff. I only support GNC when they mark CLIF bars down to .39¢


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2005)

I think the water is also expensive!  But $.39 I wouldn't mind!!


----------

